# Rash all over wtf.



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Developed a rash during the night that has coved me in irritating red and blotchy skin. My legs look like sun burn. Never had anything like this before.

Going to call doctors at 8.30 to get this checked out


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Have you changed your bedsheets recently enough?

Could be that, or sweat rash, heat rash, otherwise bed bugs maybe eating you alive...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

WTF going to the Drs?

give it a couple of days first.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Meningitis?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ebola?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Reminds me,need to take some benadryl...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Scabies?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Leprosy?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

... this thread hahaha you lot are hilarious.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Ebolaids


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

kristina said:


> Have you changed your bedsheets recently enough?
> 
> Could be that, or sweat rash, heat rash, otherwise bed bugs maybe eating you alive...


Lol i have changed my bed sheets regularly and not changed washing powder. Ju st got in from Docs and its an allergic reaction to something but god knows what as this has never happened before.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

saxondale said:


> WTF going to the Drs?
> 
> give it a couple of days first.


Mate i looked like a lobster at 2am this morning so a tad worried as nothing like this before


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Brook877 said:


> Leprosy?


Still got all my bits and bobs attached


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

trapman said:


> Lol i have changed my bed sheets regularly and not changed washing powder. Ju st got in from Docs and its an allergic reaction to something but god knows what as this has never happened before.


you upped vit c or changed brand ?


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

sen said:


> Ebola?


Nah dont think so


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> you upped vit c or changed brand ?


No mate still on a normal dose of vit c and have done for some time


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

kristina said:


> ... this thread hahaha you lot are hilarious.


Clad you like ;-) lol


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

kristina said:


> ... this thread hahaha you lot are hilarious.


You'll probably wet ya self when i put up some pics lol


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

lol,this happened me last year.sitting down playing cod..all of a sudden itches everywhere with big red lumps.

went to doc,allergic reaction to 'something'

turns out i took a 50+ multivit instead of a normal one lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

trapman said:


> You'll probably wet ya self when i put up some pics lol


DO IT!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

trapman said:


> Still got all my bits and bobs attached


Pics or "bits and bobs" have fell off.

Hang on...

On a serious note, I had a horrid itchy rash in the summer for no apprent reason, two days worth pititeze sorted it out, no idea what caused it and it hasn't been back since.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> Pics or "bits and bobs" have fell off.


Unless those bits and bobs are still attached, in which case we'll take your word for it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like a case of Monkey Aids.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> Sounds like a case of Monkey Aids.


This is what i thought at first as i do have a monkey and she is a slapper.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Just an allergic reaction to something and got anti histamines.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Gonorrhea?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you recently engaged in any serial activity without protection?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Plague


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Gonorrhea?


Not sure i know her pal.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I always keep a pack of antihistamines in my cupboard just in case, even keep a bottle of milder stuff for my kids, used radox in my sons bath the other night and he broke out in a rash similar to yours mate, gave him some of the kids medicine and he was fine in the morning


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 12, 2015)

Take antihistamine. You may be having allergic reaction.


----------

